# Where to Find Aquatic Plants in Chicago?



## schwally83 (Mar 6, 2006)

:help: Does anyone know any good places to buy plants and driftwood in chicago or the suburbs?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Definately not in chicago, or maybe..Check out the For Sale section and get the best plants from great folks on APC. Plus rather cheap too!

-John N.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I live between Milwaukee and Chicago. I gave up trying to find good stuff in Chicago and drive to Milwaukee. It is worth the trip. There are fish stores all over that town. The two best are Hoeffers and Aquatic Unlimited.
www.bestfish.com/index.html

JR


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

Old orchard aquarium, Skokie, IL- they have a bunch of peices in tanks that they will sell which helps with leeching and also lets you see how it will actually look in a tank. they also have dry driftwood. 
They also have alot of plants but sometimes they dont look the best. if you get them on the day they recieve the shipments you can get some good plants there. 

Ocean Design Aquarium, Chicago, IL - Lots of Driftwood and also the root wood I forget the name. They have alot of plants, and will try to get anything you want. Just talk to the owner Tony. Go on wedsday or thursday for the best selection.

Old Town Aquarium, Chicago, IL - Rare plants but pricey...and not alot on display but they have them in the back room. Check the chalk board for the plants they have. Not sure if they have driftwood...

Living Sea Aquarium, Park Ridge, IL - Some plants and some driftwood. Prices can be a little on the high side. Pretty good fish selection though.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Graffix,
While those are not bad places to shop, they are lame as compared to what you will find in Milwaukee. Too much free time on my hands sometimes, and I have been to em all.

JR


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

Scott's Petshop in Westchester has a good selection.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

jrIL said:


> Graffix,
> While those are not bad places to shop, they are lame as compared to what you will find in Milwaukee. Too much free time on my hands sometimes, and I have been to em all.
> 
> JR


jrIL how about a few addresses?? I too have to much free time some weekends and like to do fish store runs. I think ive been to every place I know of in a 50 mile radius...maybe its time to head out of state.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Aquatics Unlimited*
*3550 S. 108th Street** in Greenfield, Wisconsin 53228-1257.*
http://www.bestfish.com/

*Hoffers Tropic Life Pets*








http://www.hofferstropiclife.com/

*Pets n' Things*
Small Mom & Pop store, Great prices, good fish selection, sometimes good plants
5869 S Packard Ave
Cudahy, WI 53110-2615


----------



## Octopus8 (Mar 15, 2006)

I used to live in Chicago. Living Sea Aquarium in Park Ridge has freshwater too.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I see Neonfish3 put the addresses out. Hey if you have kids or grandkids I am sure they would enjoy Hoeffers too. My grandaugher loves it even though it envolves an hour in the car. The place is like going to a small zoo. During the week you will often see schools there getting a tour. Plants come in on Tuesday so if you want the pick of the litter go on Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning.

JR


----------



## schwally83 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks  i will have to look at some of these places


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

Well my girlfriend, her son (will) and myself made it up to milwaukee this weekend to check out some pet stores. And I must say It was great. We went to Hoffers and Aquatics unlimited. I was in awe just by pulling into hoffers parking lot and seeing the size of the building. I could of spent all day in that store, it was amazing. Makes me wish we had some places like that here in Chicago. Will loved it and was trying to run all over the place yelling "Fishy!" hes 2 yrs old. I loved the turtle/caimen pit in the middle of the store but the fish room was the best. I think I spent over an hour just walking past tanks. The only thing I was a little dissapointed with were the plants they had. Most of the plants were very common ones and most of them werent in the best of condition. As much as I tried i just couldnt find a plant that I wanted. And I dont have any room for more fish so I left Hoffers empty handed. but thats ok it was worth just seeing the place. I will definatly go back sometime in the future.

Aquatics unlimited was not as big as Hoffers but impressive to say the least. Tons of tanks great fish and I loved their HUGE display tanks with the 2 or 3 foot Arowanas, Peacock bass, and all the other huge fish. the other one with plants and discus was amazing too had to be at least 600 gallons. MY GF knew she was in trouble when i couldnt leave the front of those 2 tanks. She knows me to well, and said that were going to need a big basement.  I ended up leaving aquatics unlimited with some crypts and a bunch of foxtail...I forget the scientific name. 

All in all was a fun day. Thanks for the addresses for those stores. Ill definatly go back since it was only a little over an hour ride. plus I get to stop at mars cheese castle on the way back for some string cheese lol 

If anyone is close to those stores try to make it there you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

They are opening a new aquarium store about 1 1/2 miles from my house in Hoffman Estates called Aquarium Adventure. It is my understanding that this place is awesome. They have about 5 other stores in the country and all of their employees go to "fishy school". The store is opening on april 25th. I will let you know how good it is.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

Where at in hoffman estates? I work in elk grove and live on the NW side of chicago so either way thats really close to me... Ill definatly have to check it out.


----------



## blang (Jan 4, 2006)

At the corner of Golf and Roselle. The grand opening is on April 25th.


----------



## EcoPit (Dec 29, 2005)

Aquatics Unlimited is the best I have been to (in the area) and they have a pretty decent selection of driftwood. I have not been to Hoffers. I just checked Scott's out last week, and they are pretty decent, but I don't remember seeing much driftwood.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 3, 2017)

I have some freshwater aquatic plants for sale from my tanks. You may check them out on http://plantedaquarium-chicago.com. Man good driftwoods and stones you can find in Deerfield by the library !  I live near Chicago.


----------

